# Hello everyone.



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

I just wanted to introduce myself. I have had diabetes for 46 years and I have a few of the problems related to having this disease for so long but I tend to carry on regardless. I was the only member of my family who was diabetic until my daughter was born and now my cousin is type 2. Apparently you receive a certificate for being diabetic for 50 years so I am looking forward to that


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi LadyWillpower. Welcome 

That is a long time. We have a few members who have had it for 40 odd years. I'm a mere newcomer at 33 years.

What sort of regime are you on ?

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Lady Willpower, welcome to the forum  You get the Nabarro Award from Diabetes UK for 50 years with diabetes - not sure if you are also entitled to the US Joslin Medal 

Are you on injections or a pump? Have you always managed your diabetes well or have you had periods of rebellion? I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

*Wow that was quick*

 I am on Pork neutral insulin as I had such a bad reaction to human. I think that it was because I used pork for over 30 years and my body just couldn't get used to anything else. I inject 4-5 times a day, 5 if I get up ultra early (5am) and I use neutral during the day and Insulatard for the night time. I test about 4-10 times a day as I do like to keep my HbA1c down to 5 or 6. Is that what you wanted to know? Let me know if I haven't answered anything.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Lady Willpower


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lady Willpower said:


> I am on Pork neutral insulin as I had such a bad reaction to human. I think that it was because I used pork for over 30 years and my body just couldn't get used to anything else. I inject 4-5 times a day, 5 if I get up ultra early (5am) and I use neutral during the day and Insulatard for the night time. I test about 4-10 times a day as I do like to keep my HbA1c down to 5 or 6. Is that what you wanted to know? Let me know if I haven't answered anything.


 
That's exactly the stuff we like to know ! 

I used to be on insulatard and actrapid for years. But am quite happy on humalog and lantus for several years now.

Your HbA1c is excellent. Did the complications come along despite good control ?

Rob


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Northener, Woo Hoo I like the idea of a medal, we should all get one for dealing with diabetes haha. I absolutely hated being diabetic for a long time, I was bullied at school because of it and I was the only one to have it and I have 26 first cousins and a brother and sister! I did have a time when I was really bad at looking after myself but I do a really good job now and have done for a long time, teenage years are just the worst especially with no-one to talk to about it.  I have Cheiroarthropathy from the diabetes and so I inject with disposable syringes as my hands cannot take anything heavier but I have been told that if I loose 4 stone I can go onto the transplant list in Oxford but as you may have found out losing weight is the hardest thing to do!!  How long have you had it?


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Mark T, how long have you had diabetes and do you find it easy or hard to keep to the regime?


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

I think that the messing about and hating being diabetic for my teenage years did most of the damage and then I had a real jolt when I was 28 after having to go through laser surgery on both eyes so I cleaned up my act bigtime after that. I also don't take any of the statins as my muscles are weakened anyway and the tablets seem to make an ache into a real crisis and so, after not taking them for 6 months my muscles are a lot better and my cholesterol is still under 5 so I have been very, very lucky not to be much sicker than I am. Never, ever, ever play with your diabetes it really does come back to make your life hell when you least expect it!!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2011)

Lady Willpower said:


> Thanks Mark T, how long have you had diabetes and do you find it easy or hard to keep to the regime?


Hi, I'm only been diabetic since January so a mere minnow    I've not had any problems with the regime that I'm on - but I use my 2 year old as my motivation since I want to see him grow up.

My fathers been diabetic for 22 years.


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

That is excellent to hear as I know how hard it can be sometimes. Is your father insulin dependent? Your latest HbA1c is fantastic well done.


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Ladywill power and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

I've only had it since May 2008 so it's still relatively new to me! I ended up in hospital with DKA the week before I was due to run a marathon - thought it was just a stomach bug causing the sickness, but eventually decided I needed help. I didn't get out in time to run the marathon...

I was 49 at diagnosis!


----------



## slipper (Nov 4, 2011)

Just to say hello Lady Willpower, and  welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lady Willpower said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I have had diabetes for 46 years and I have a few of the problems related to having this disease for so long but I tend to carry on regardless. I was the only member of my family who was diabetic until my daughter was born and now my cousin is type 2. Apparently you receive a certificate for being diabetic for 50 years so I am looking forward to that



welcome, wow that's a long time,. as I am only a youngster at 22 years compared to you.  You must of seen many changes in diabetes care, have you any funny or unusual stories to tell?  Best wishes Sheena


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2011)

Lady Willpower said:


> That is excellent to hear as I know how hard it can be sometimes. Is your father insulin dependent? Your latest HbA1c is fantastic well done.


Thanks   He is on MDI (Levemir/novorapid).


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Steff! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Slipper, love the nick!


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Catwoman! Oh dear if I told you of the stories that I have to tell you wouldn't believe them they are so bizarre lol My family, bless them, love it when I have a problem as it always makes them roll with laughter but I am happy about that! None of my family apart from my daughter were diabetic so they can't understand the feelings of hypo but it does make for a funny story. Maybe I should post them one a month?? Do you have any funny stories? Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, DKA is a really horrid thing is it not? I desparately try not to let my blood sugar go above 8 if I can help it as I get to 10 and I start to feel really ill. I am sorry that you missed your marathon, are you continuing to run for the next one? I went to the doctor about my weight and she said that it was a shame that I couldn't have DKA for a while as the weight would drop off!!! I am too scared to try as I already have problems but I thought that it was strange that it was suggested, I just guess that people who have never had it don't know how ill you feel or how dangerous it is. I am so glad that you went to the doctor and got it sorted!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lady Willpower said:


> Hi Catwoman! Oh dear if I told you of the stories that I have to tell you wouldn't believe them they are so bizarre lol My family, bless them, love it when I have a problem as it always makes them roll with laughter but I am happy about that! None of my family apart from my daughter were diabetic so they can't understand the feelings of hypo but it does make for a funny story. Maybe I should post them one a month?? Do you have any funny stories? Thanks for the welcome!



I have had some nasty/horrible hypo's, but one Sunday afternoon when my daughters dad popped over , I opened the door and said " hello dear" so he knew something was wrong,lol, and he helped with the hypo.  I didn't realise later, that the piece of cheese left out wasn't for me, even though I ate it, because Harley my cat had been licking it, very embarrassing  even though daughters dad had told me the cat had been at it.  dear oh dear. Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

Lady Willpower said:


> Wow, DKA is a really horrid thing is it not? I desparately try not to let my blood sugar go above 8 if I can help it as I get to 10 and I start to feel really ill. I am sorry that you missed your marathon, are you continuing to run for the next one? I went to the doctor about my weight and she said that it was a shame that I couldn't have DKA for a while as the weight would drop off!!! I am too scared to try as I already have problems but I thought that it was strange that it was suggested, I just guess that people who have never had it don't know how ill you feel or how dangerous it is. I am so glad that you went to the doctor and got it sorted!



I was actually close to collapsing and just managed to call the ambulance in time. I was in hospital 8 days, although once I was getting insulin I felt much better. the DKA was the worst I have ever felt in my life - it's quite shocking that your doctor would even joke about it. I lost 17 pounds in 3 days - never again, I hope! 

Yes, I am still running, although I haven't run a marathon since diagnosis, just some shorter distances. Prior to diagnosis I had been running marathons for over 25 years


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Please don't give up the running of your marathons, they can be done when you are on insulin. Unfortunately when you put a weightloss of that much down I am soooooo tempted rofl NOT!! It really is the worst feeling isn't it and it is so dangerous too, most people I meet do not realise what a nasty disease it can be and they are shocked when I tell them. I have never even been close to explaining what a hypo feels like either, I have had more than I could even count and yet I still get very, very scared when the glucose doesn't seem to be working quickly, strange lol


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 4, 2011)

Noooooooooo! I have OCD when it comes to food, quite badly actually, and reading that has made me go all squiggy inside lol I know what you mean though, my Mom can always spot a hypo even though I seem unaware of it. I keep thinking of writing a book of peoples hypo stories because they are often very funny and may warn people about how dangerous they are too. Thanks for the story, it may be my first in the book lol I hate to admit it but my ex husband saved my life and never lets me forget it lol


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi LW and welcome!  Love the nick -- are you referencing the Gary Puckett single?  And your 46 years since Dx makes my 11 years look quite short...



Lady Willpower said:


> Do you have any funny stories?



Previous thread (there may be others, this is the one I know about).


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow that is a long time.I have had diabetes 35 years,with periods of good ,medium and awful control


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Robert, no the nickname came from all the things that I have given up over my many years of diabetes abuse!! Well, not that bad but the teenage years were an absolute nightmare. I do love the Gary Puckett song though! I will bet that 11 years seems much longer sometimes lol Did you come to terms with it straigh away or did you fight it all the way, have you had any crises that pulled you back into line?


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi there! Yes I think that we all have periods of good, medium and awful control and if people say they don't I guess they are lying lol The only thing that I can say on the matter is try your hardest to get your sugars under control as the complications can be extremely serious and I know only too well. Never forget that diabetes can be controlled by you not the other way round!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 5, 2011)

Funny (in both senses) hypo stories:

Another thread, and another (both from before my time here).


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 5, 2011)

I came to terms with my diagnosis fairly quickly (it probably helped that I suspected for about a month beforehand, due to having the symptoms), but a year ago I went through a denial phase, which is probably what landed me on insulin injections after fending them off for a couple of years. 

Still, I'm glad I was Dx at age 44, and didn't have it as a teenager -- the teenage years are bad enough as it is, with all the crap life shovels onto one anyway, without another problem to cope with.


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 5, 2011)

Ooops! I've just replied on your other thread and then realised I've not welcomed you properly on here.....So welcome aboard! Looking forward to getting to know you better. I'm enjoying reading your posts so far. XXXXX


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lady Willpower!  x


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Blythspirit it means a lot. I have posted on other threads too if you want to learn a bit more lol I look forward to getting to know you too!


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Teapot! Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 8, 2011)

And a belated, fashionably late, welcome from me! 

Andy


----------

